

Show HN: Ouch – web app to record and rate hazards you're exposed to at work - cdyWbyk
http://ouch.herokuapp.com/

======
cdyWbyk
Most jurisdictions (i.e. states/provinces) require workplaces to identify the
hazards in their workplace and rate them through a hazard assessment.

Ouch is an MVP that allows people to record the hazards they see and explore
assessments that others created.

1) it's hard to create a hazard assessment and keep them up to date 2)
employees don't always get input or get to see what the hazards are in their
workplace

This will hopefully allow anyone to record and rate hazards and anyone can
look at them.

Thanks for your thoughts. I appreciate the feedback.

